# messy/"greasy" looking fur on mice heads and faces?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I had this pop up in a buck a few months back, where he started to get what looked like "grease" in the fur around his face, giving his fur a very messy/ruffled look, well his face was dry. Over time this particular buck started scratching at his face, and so I though somehow I had gotten mites into the colony (I use carefresh bedding and used to have a horrible problem with mites in the bedding a couple years back) so I checked everyone, no mites. I eventually culled the buck because he had scratched his ear to pieces.

I have the same thing in a couple does, again just their faces look like that, body fur is clean and shiny, and it's only a couple and has been the same couple, no other mice have gotten the same look.

everybody eats, and drinks and plays together, they all sleep together ect. and it hasn't been passed on.

now I have another buck born into the line who appears to be doing the same thing, the fur on his face and head is starting to look ruffled, and again no mites, fur on his body is clean and shiny, he's not bored as he has a wheel to run on and does so, he's only about 8 weeks old and so has never been bred, lives alone so no fighting ect.

It does effect the does at all, they don't scratch or have sores, and they've been bred with no problems, none of their babies have inherited it, it seems to pop up every now and then and I'm wondering what it is.

I should add that this particular buck is an out crossed baby, his father is completely unrelated to my does.

he's got really nice size and nice ears so I'd really like to breed him in the future but not if he has something I should worry about









not the best picture because my camera batteries were dying and I was in a hurry, but this is the best example of what I am talking about


----------

